# Sig P238 HD



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

Just bought a P238 HD -- stainless steel 380 pocket gun.

Anyone have one?

How's the reliability?


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

I and my wife both have Sig P-238s going on approximately 2 years. We love ours and find them to be both accurate and reliable, but ours are not stainless, at least I don't think so, they are black, but we also have different grips. She likes the pretty rosewood grips, and I prefer the plain black rubber grips. I also have a Sig P-938 (9mm). Love it!

You made a great choice (imho) lol.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Have a Sig P238 and love it...... Nice trigger, reliable and dead on accurate......


----------



## kaboom99 (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a couple buddies that own one. I've shot them several times, and I feel they're a very reliable gun as well as very accurate for their size.


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Have a P238, great gun, super reliable, very accurate, made of first class materials. The best.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

And, Sig has excellent customer service. It's good to know you have quality factory support in case it's ever needed.
You DO NOT get that with every gun maker... (Beretta)


----------

